# Cars beeping



## Gemlou26

Hi Guys, 

I am new here found all your posts really interesting. 

When I was last in Sharm when walking along I found cars just continously beeping at me I just ignored them does anyone know why? are they taxi's?

I must admit I did get continously harrassed whilst there which i found really spoilt my time in Sharm.


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi there,

For the "continuously beeping" thing.......It's just how things work in here, cars' horns are connected to the gas pedal, so as long as it's running, the beeps will keep going lol

Taxis in Sharm are mainly white cars with blue parts at the corners.

If you're a female, it would explain why they beep "at you", cause that's these idiots "flirt" :lol:

Sorry about the harassment thing :s

Just do what you said you did, ignore them.

Have a nice time.


----------



## Gemlou26

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> For the "continuously beeping" thing.......It's just how things work in here, cars' horns are connected to the gas pedal, so as long as it's running, the beeps will keep going lol
> 
> Taxis in Sharm are mainly white cars with blue parts at the corners.
> 
> If you're a female, it would explain why they beep "at you", cause that's these idiots "flirt" :lol:
> 
> Sorry about the harassment thing :s
> 
> Just do what you said you did, ignore them.
> 
> Have a nice time.


lol that explains it then thanks for your response, I even got harrassed by two dogs when I went horse riding in the desert lol 

I thought they would be more used to foreigners in a place like sharm the men not the dogs by the way as they may have been harrassing the horse its hard to tell


----------



## Sam

Gemlou26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here found all your posts really interesting.
> 
> When I was last in Sharm when walking along I found cars just continously beeping at me I just ignored them does anyone know why? are they taxi's?
> 
> I must admit I did get continously harrassed whilst there which i found really spoilt my time in Sharm.


Hi Gem,

Welcome to the forum.

And welcome to Egypt... cars beep!!!! Some cars beep to tell other cars they are there so don't hit them, some cars beep as they are just impatient and the guy in front stopped for a second or is a bit slow, some cars beep as they are taxis trying to get business, some cars beep as they see a "pretty girl" walking and want to get her attention, some cars beep coz they want to make sure their horn works by testing it every minute just in case, LOL.

Seriously, cars here just beep all the time and not necessarily for a reason. I've been in a taxi before who would regularly sound the horn every 10-20 seconds who a whole half hour journey, even on a totally empty road with no pedestrians or anything around at all. 

If someone was trying to get your attention they would probably have been hanging out the window shouting needless remarks, or making kissing or hissing noises (obviously the way to woo any suitor  ).

Believe or not, harassment in Sharm is more often than not just a way to attract business, but mainly construed in a sexual or lustful way because of the reputation of the area and the way in which the sellers compliment to try to "win you over" to sell, all part of the sales techniques though. And ultimately they are still mainly in business, so it works. And I've seen it work too. 

As someone who has lived in Sharm now for four years, I very rarely get bothered by anyone... and those that do regret it big time :boxing: hehe 

So are you just a Sharm lover, or are you thinking of relocating?

Sam


----------



## Gemlou26

Sam said:


> Hi Gem,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> And welcome to Egypt... cars beep!!!! Some cars beep to tell other cars they are there so don't hit them, some cars beep as they are just impatient and the guy in front stopped for a second or is a bit slow, some cars beep as they are taxis trying to get business, some cars beep as they see a "pretty girl" walking and want to get her attention, some cars beep coz they want to make sure their horn works by testing it every minute just in case, LOL.
> 
> Seriously, cars here just beep all the time and not necessarily for a reason. I've been in a taxi before who would regularly sound the horn every 10-20 seconds who a whole half hour journey, even on a totally empty road with no pedestrians or anything around at all.
> 
> If someone was trying to get your attention they would probably have been hanging out the window shouting needless remarks, or making kissing or hissing noises (obviously the way to woo any suitor  ).
> 
> Believe or not, harassment in Sharm is more often than not just a way to attract business, but mainly construed in a sexual or lustful way because of the reputation of the area and the way in which the sellers compliment to try to "win you over" to sell, all part of the sales techniques though. And ultimately they are still mainly in business, so it works. And I've seen it work too.
> 
> As someone who has lived in Sharm now for four years, I very rarely get bothered by anyone... and those that do regret it big time :boxing: hehe
> 
> So are you just a Sharm lover, or are you thinking of relocating?
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam, 

Thanks for your response.

At this moment in time it is more out of interest a friend has an opportunity to relocate to Sharm asking me to join for a few months while they settle. 

From friends views and reading other reviews on line people love Sharm wheres I let all the harrassment put me off. 

I kind of saw it as this dusty hell hole that they dumped a load of weird men into and called it a 'Holiday Resort'. 

Even the guy at passport control was at it lol I thought just get me on that damn plane! 

I guess it was a shame I didn't get to see what others saw in Sharm.

Having said that if I do go back for a visit I know whats comming this time and can prepare myself!!


----------



## Sam

Gemlou26 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for your response.
> 
> At this moment in time it is more out of interest a friend has an opportunity to relocate to Sharm asking me to join for a few months while they settle.
> 
> From friends views and reading other reviews on line people love Sharm wheres I let all the harrassment put me off.
> 
> I kind of saw it as this dusty hell hole that they dumped a load of weird men into and called it a 'Holiday Resort'.
> 
> Even the guy at passport control was at it lol I thought just get me on that damn plane!
> 
> I guess it was a shame I didn't get to see what others saw in Sharm.
> 
> Having said that if I do go back for a visit I know whats comming this time and can prepare myself!!


LOL.

Sorry but your post made me chuckle.

A had a bit of a bad experience with a taxi driver out here the first time I came, put me off somewhat, as did the Naama Bay hassle, but the sun and value for money brought me back again, and second time around knowing what to expect I had a blast 

I eventually moved here on a "six-months break" after leaving uni and wishing to experience some time living abroad, and four years have just come and gone in a heartbeat. I won't lie to you, it's not heaven, I've been through hell and back in the last four years and life can be very trying BUT I've grown to love this place and call it home - every time I'm back in the UK I'm reminded of all the reasons I chose not to return, and when I get back to Sharm it's like a honeymoon period all over again and I'm reminded of all the reasons I chose it.

It's a shame you saw it in such light, there are some truly beautiful places here. One of my favourite places in the Mangroves in the Nabq Protectorate. A place well into the national park, past where the tour guides take the tourists and tell them they're at the mangroves. It is far out of the city, your mobile phone welcomes you to Saudi Arabia, lol 

It is such a beautiful place you could believe you are on a tropical island, it's not like any other part of Egypt I know. There are rare species of birds and plants, and it's always so peaceful. 

If you are given the opportunity to come over for three months, you should definitely try it. At the end of the day Britain is only five hours away if you hate it, and not even that expensive most of the time.

Sam


----------



## aiwa94

Thank you very much
nice topic


----------



## Beatle

Sam said:


> Hi Gem,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> And welcome to Egypt... cars beep!!!! Some cars beep to tell other cars they are there so don't hit them, some cars beep as they are just impatient and the guy in front stopped for a second or is a bit slow, some cars beep as they are taxis trying to get business, some cars beep as they see a "pretty girl" walking and want to get her attention, some cars beep coz they want to make sure their horn works by testing it every minute just in case, LOL.
> 
> Sam


And they beep even more after Egypt has won a football match!


----------



## DeadGuy

Gemlou26 said:


> ............................
> 
> I kind of saw it as this dusty hell hole that they dumped a load of weird men into and called it a 'Holiday Resort'
> ......................


That's exactly a part of what I thought in my short visit there, couple more things came to my mind, but I better keep my mouth shut :lol:

Nothing personal people, I know many of you do enjoy it in Sharm 

Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## DeadGuy

Sam said:


> .................................
> 
> your mobile phone welcomes you to Saudi Arabia, lol
> 
> ......................
> 
> Sam


:lol:

See why they call it SMART phones???? Cause it is smart enough to realize that it's too beautiful to be an Egyptian land :lol:

May be I'd visit that place some day, if it was still there anyway


----------



## MaidenScotland

I have never been, I have been invited but just never managed it but of course living there is different from a holiday and you get to see the less commercial side of life, a friend of mine went and came back calling it Sharm el Shark and not because of what is in the water lol.


----------



## Gemlou26

Your experience is more like what I had hoped for Sam! 

I attract weirdos back home aswell especially one guy who collects trolleys at the supermarket has taken a particular liking to me which can be quite handy as he takes my trolley back from my car, I suppose the eygptian version would do that then charge me lol 

On a positive note I loved the horse riding in the desert apart from the eygptian stable guys must of thought I was a right nut job they offered me this gruby looking plate of carrots, my face was a picture and I said no thanks, they went no its for the horse lol I thought it was some sort of gesture and I would be offending them imagine if I went ahead and ate it lol 

It just goes to show even in the tourist areas its worth doing a little research so you get whats going on! 

Beatle I see we can't even get away from football in egypt!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Beatle said:


> And they beep even more after Egypt has won a football match!



They beep before every match local or international, and beep after the match, they beep for a wedding, they beep for an engagement, they beep when sitting in traffic as they believe that keeping your hand on the horn will solve the traffic jam, but most of all they beep because it is not connected to fuel consumption... if it ran away with their gas they wouldn't do it!


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never been, I have been invited but just never managed it but of course living there is different from a holiday and you get to see the less commercial side of life, a friend of mine went and came back calling it Sharm el Shark and not because of what is in the water lol.


I have to admit it wasn't my favourite place in Egypt - we found it quite off-putting in the hotel as the waiters would hang around us forlornly as we had declined their kind invitations of a date/dinner/marriage. It must be different to live there though. And I absolutely loved Dahab which is not that far away but which seemed completely different


----------



## e-town

Beatle said:


> I have to admit it wasn't my favourite place in Egypt - we found it quite off-putting in the hotel as the waiters would hang around us forlornly as we had declined their kind invitations of a date/dinner/marriage. It must be different to live there though. And I absolutely loved Dahab which is not that far away but which seemed completely different


I'm with Beatle. I'm not a fan of Sharm, but totally fell in love with Dahab!


----------

